# Westfalia James Cook



## Hymer1942 (Oct 13, 2009)

Has anyone got a James Cook Evening all, had no luck on the other site so I thought I would try here. At the moment have a S Class Hymer, but am thinking about downsizing not a lot and I really like the look of the WESTFALIA JAMES COOK. After speaking to them in Germany there are no agents outside Germany that carry stock, for 2 reasons, ["A"] price and "B" they are only made in left hand drive. I am trying to find someone in the UK and hopefully not to far away who has one. 
Thanks in advance Barrie


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

have a look here

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-56882-0-days0-orderasc-james.html

:wink: 8)


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Nice*

Nice aren't they!

I would love a 318CDI Auto with Comand, Eberspacher/webasto.

But have you seen the prices!?

They would make a great day van, cool for work/dual purpose.

Would even consider changing ours for one at the right price.

TM


----------



## philsil (Jul 24, 2007)

To me the quality is the best. Space seems to be a premium. Have you taken a look at the Globecar range?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Other Sprinter PV's*

Or IH or Devon?


----------



## Hymer1942 (Oct 13, 2009)

*PRICE*

Hi All, yes seen the price, and and a quick look at a German one in France while he filled with water, but he did not speak english so could not ask things. I particularly like the Kompact version. So I am just hoping to find someone who will let me have a good look around and answer my queries. Barrie


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

Deepcar have them from time to time secondhand

Example: http://www.dmiuk.com/sale_stock_show.php?id=577


----------



## Hymer1942 (Oct 13, 2009)

*James cook*

Hi and thanks again, yes Deepcar do have them now and then, but not the newer ones for obvious reasons, but I will keep looking and It might have to be Dusseldorf and a look at some German dealers.

Barrie


----------



## ojibway (May 9, 2005)

Hi Barrie
Yes, Deepcar (dmiuk) is the only place where you will get one though they only import used James Cooks.

We got our 2004 James Cook from there several years ago and just love it.

First of all the quality is second to none - everything is well thought through and well designed.

There is a huge amount of storage for a van conversion - deep cupboards, under and behind seats, high up and under the floor.

The cooking area is large compared with many vans, with lots of work surface. Annie loves cooking and we rarely eat out. She finds it far easier to use than the kitchen in our previous van - a Rapido Aclass!
The compressor fridge is large and, being a chest fridge, there is no wasted space.
The only thing missing is an extractor fan, something I will address one day!

The bathroom is a good size too with lots of storage and as all the walls are smooth plastic it is easy to keep clean. Nice shower

The upstairs bed is very comfortable with a clever spring system under the mattress that keeps it well ventilated. We leave it pulled out all the time as neither of us is tall, a bit like having a fixed bed. We are both in our 60's and don't find climbing in and out of bed too difficult.

The back opens up to a fairly large storage area under the bathroom. (The bathroom is sealed off so no risk of 'exposure' there!) There is quite a lot of room for odds and ends in the doors, too. The gas bottles are in a cupboard here and the toilet cassette is accessed here too. There is vertical storage as well which we use for a large folding table and chairs

I don't know if you have seen the new James Cooks on the current Sprinter base. It's very stylish but the layout is very different. Some say it is not nearly as well thought out. I have looked for a review I'd seen but cannot find it.

Good luck in your quest!
Mike


----------



## Hymer1942 (Oct 13, 2009)

*New/ Old model*

Hello Mike and thanks for taking the time to give me your thoughts.
First I have just had an email back from West falia saying they dont make the James Cook since 2008, but I think she has made a mistake and it is only the Kompact version which I really fancied that is no longer made, I am waiting for clariffication. Does yours have the new "downstairs"
bed system which looks great. And finally are you far from Seaford.

Regards Barrie.


----------



## ratporchrico (Feb 9, 2008)

*Westfalia James Cook*

We have had a 2004 James Cook for three years now and, like ojibway, think it's the bee knees. Westfalia had been working on the design for some time and had ironed out all possible wrinkles when along came Mercedes,bought them and proceeded to change the nicely evolved design. James Cook owners were not surprisingly somewhat underwhelmed by Mercedes attempts and so the JC is now offered in two designs I believe, the old one and far and way the best has the tooilet/shower room across the back of the van and the newer Mercedes inspired (if that's the correct word) design which has the toilet down the nearside of the van. The new design looks very cool but, according to old JC fans, is much less practical.
Our only gripe is that, as canoeists, there's no way to carry a canoe on top. Well you could but since it's already 3.15m high you's have even more problems. As it was we had some interesting bridge encounters in Scotland (what is it with the Scots and their low bridges?).
Not much to add to ojibway's comments except that ours does have an extractor fan over the hob, so there
Great van especially for UK, Irish and Scottish roads. Bombproof build quality and well though out. Not sure Mercedes mods have or could improve the Westfalia design. There are many old Westys around and they're still going strong after years of use. This is why the VW Westys fetch such premium prices.
Hope that helps.


----------



## Hymer1942 (Oct 13, 2009)

*Kompact*

Hi all, just got e mail from Westfalia, it is only the Kompact model 
that was not made after 2008. So if I want one it will have to be a 2008 model, or the new 4 berth.
Barrie


----------



## Hymer1942 (Oct 13, 2009)

*SVEN HEDIN*

HI again it looks like the SVEN HEDIN on the VW Crafter will be the nearest to the old James cook Kompact. Barrie


----------



## ojibway (May 9, 2005)

New Mercedes "Sven Hedin" from Westfalia:

http://www.westfalia-van.de/en/models/sven-hedin/innen.html?no_cache=1

Mike


----------

